# Wiper motor on 69



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys; trying to get the wipers working...... Nothing coming from the switch. When I hook up the left one of the 3 connectors directly from the battery the motor works but is not strong enough to move the wipers. Do I have to connect it differently or could the motor be worn out? Any thoughts.....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Picture of wire direct to battery and extra ground

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Picture

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

